# @cape Vaping Supplies



## Riaz (16/4/14)

what was the name of that juice i tasted in the reo when you were by me last week?

i cant stop thinking of it, and i think i can still taste that flavor in my mouth LOL

it was tobacco something


----------



## Andre (16/4/14)

Probably Heavenly Tobacco by Heather's Heavenly Vapes. The favourite of quite a few around here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Probably Heavenly Tobacco by Heather's Heavenly Vapes. The favourite of quite a few around here.


That is a really awesome juice, I also had a toot of that on CVS reo and man is it divine.

Where does one get a bottle from? Is it fairly easy to import?


----------



## steve (16/4/14)

http://www.heathersheavenlyvapes.com/store3/ they are one of the more customs friendly vendors, but customs do seem to be full of nonsense at the moment


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

steve said:


> http://www.heathersheavenlyvapes.com/store3/ they are one of the more customs friendly vendors, but customs do seem to be full of nonsense at the moment


Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

@BhavZ are you going to order ?


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Riaz said:


> @BhavZ are you going to order ?


I am thinking about it.. but not sure yet..

That juice is divine but not cheap.


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

$13 for 30ml?


----------



## devdev (17/4/14)

That price doesn't seem that bad


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Riaz said:


> $13 for 30ml?



Was looking at the 100ml. 

Anybody know what kind of charge from customs one could expect?


----------



## TylerD (17/4/14)

It really isn't a bad price for that juice. Premium juice around here costs R.180 and this juice is really good! I WILL be ordering some more in the future. Not worth bringing in 1 bottle tho.


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

TylerD said:


> It really isn't a bad price for that juice. Premium juice around here costs R.180 and this juice is really good! I WILL be ordering some more in the future. Not worth bringing in 1 bottle tho.


so the duties are quite steep?


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

TylerD said:


> It really isn't a bad price for that juice. Premium juice around here costs R.180 and this juice is really good! I WILL be ordering some more in the future. Not worth bringing in 1 bottle tho.



That is my point exactly, one should at least bring in 100ml at a time


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

@BhavZ what you say me and you bring in a 100ml and split the costs?

(this is ofcourse if this is the same juice that @Cape vaping supplies had in his reo)


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Riaz said:


> @BhavZ what you say me and you bring in a 100ml and split the costs?
> 
> (this is ofcourse if this is the same juice that @Cape vaping supplies had in his reo)


That can work, @Dr Evil may also wanna jump in on that so I will check with him as well.

Maybe confirm with CVS as to the juice you tasted is in fact Heavenly T, cause I am sure the one I tasted is Heavenly T and man I love it.


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> That can work, @Dr Evil may also wanna jump in on that so I will check with him as well.
> 
> Maybe confirm with CVS as to the juice you tasted is in fact Heavenly T, cause I am sure the one I tasted is Heavenly T and man I love it.


ok check with @Dr Evil then we order some


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Riaz said:


> ok check with @Dr Evil then we order some


Will do


----------



## TylerD (17/4/14)

Riaz said:


> so the duties are quite steep?


No, but you pay about $18 for shipping.
Silver and I payed no import. Only. R.30-00 handeling fee. Just lucky I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

TylerD said:


> No, but you pay about $18 for shipping.
> Silver and I payed no import. Only. R.30-00 handeling fee. Just lucky I guess.



so the juice is $40.00 + $18.00 shipping = $58.00 for 100ml, excl duties (if applicable)


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

If it's tobacco I want in............


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

@BhavZ maybe start a group buy for this?

we already 4 guys, im sure there will be more

what you think?


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

A group buy could work, let me get some confirmations on my side as to who all will want to order.

Then we can decide who is going to collect the cash and make the order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (17/4/14)

Hmmmm, what's that? A group buy you say?

Are friends from Jozi allowed in on this action


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

devdev said:


> Hmmmm, what's that? A group buy you say?
> 
> Are friends from Jozi allowed in on this action


i dont see why not

the more the merrier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

devdev said:


> Hmmmm, what's that? A group buy you say?
> 
> Are friends from Jozi allowed in on this action


I dont see why not, we would need to work out logistic with regards to getting the juice to jozi but I don't see it as an issue..


----------



## Metal Liz (17/4/14)

is this the amazing tobacco flavour you guys were talking about yesterday? i would also love some, just let me know the prices


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> is this the amazing tobacco flavour you guys were talking about yesterday? i would also love some, just let me know the prices


Yip we be talking about that awesome tobacco juice .. Will keep you posted @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (17/4/14)

I can always arrange for a courier from my office to come and collect it from one of you guys in CT. Have done that in the past and it worked beautifully.

The only risk is that customs give us hell


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

devdev said:


> I can always arrange for a courier from my office to come and collect it from one of you guys in CT. Have done that in the past and it worked beautifully.
> 
> The only risk is that customs give us hell


Yeah customs might be a bit tricky to get around as well by the sounds of things with all the interest in the juice we may be ordering in litres of the stuff..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

I am placing an order today or tomorrow. Guys, when you place your orders, please remember that you can choose your pg/vg ratio, so let the one placing the orders know what ratio you would like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> I am placing an order today or tomorrow. Guys, when you place your orders, please remember that you can choose your pg/vg ratio, so let the one placing the orders know what ratio you would like.


Do you perhaps know how long it takes to get here?

Also what has been your experience with customs? What was the most amount of juice your brought in from them without any hassles from customs?


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

It normally takes between 3 and 4 weeks. Most of the time without hassles, but i was once close to loosing my package, as they wanted to send it away for testing, but with a bit of luck and $%*€~¥], i managed to get it out.


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> It normally takes between 3 and 4 weeks. Most of the time without hassles, but i was once close to loosing my package, as they wanted to send it away for testing, but with a bit of luck and $%*?~?], i managed to get it out.



That does concern me very much..

Dont want the packages detained and tested especially if we going to be doing a large group order.


----------



## Zodiac (17/4/14)

I don't think you should be too concerned @BhavZ, this was one package out of many. I am ordering soon, so pm me if interested.


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> I don't think you should be too concerned @BhavZ, this was one package out of many. I am ordering soon, so pm me if interested.


Thanks dude, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeCulture (17/4/14)

Hey guys,

E-liquid has a 10% customs duty at the moment.

Also remember to take into account Customs ATV rate which is how they calculate VAT. they take the cost of the goods and basically add 10% on for themselves, then charge you 14% VAT on the total

Shipping can be anywhere from 20% to 50% if not more of the cost. If ordering from the USA I would suggest asking for normal postage as its cheap and only takes about 10 days to arrive.


----------



## Cat (20/6/14)

That "normal" postage is USPS Standard Airmail. 10 days or less if it is a small padded envelope, because it goes like a letter. Any bigger, any box, it takes 3 weeks or 3 to 4 weeks. USPS International Priority, which is what a lot of sellers use, only, costs much more, like twice as much as standard airmail but takes _same 3-4 weeks, same process_ this side, is not tracked outside of USA. USPS International Express, is EMS (Expedited Mail Service / Express Mail Service; does not apply to all countries, postal services have to be a signatory to the international agreement)...takes 7 working days, is delivered to you by Speed Services, you _will_ pay VAT + R30. All relatively expensive - USPS rates increased significantly about 2 years ago.


----------

